# Bachman Big Hauler Sound Board



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a replacement sound board for my tender, I have looked are some and they do more than I need, all I need is the Chuff sound


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Try contacting Bachmann Service, They sent me one


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

I may have one I could send you if Bmann doesn't play pretty.... 

cale


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one around here someplace if any of the others are'nt what you need. 
Rod


----------

